#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Photo of the year

## akchadha

And You think you're having a bad day at work-see the Photo.







  Similar Threads: Photo Vision - Native American Composite Portraiture Photo Vision - Unusual Seniors Photo Vision - Chiseled Athlete Composite Photo Vision - Lighting for Definition Project and srs on online photo gallary in J2EE

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

OMG..terrific..poor chap..the one who is hanging...:kirtsun_02full:

----------

